# How to keep shrimps alive



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Selling yellow shrimps I'm facing people who keep fish, but know nothing about shrimps. At the same time, they are not doing any research, they just ask me a set of the same questions.

I've collected several basic things on "How to keep shrimps alive" page.

Please, look at it, any comments are welcome.

Note that my next article will be about _keeping shrimps happy and breeding_.  It will be more advance.
This, first one, is a very basic, it has only critical aspects.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty good but I would take the pleco part out I have seen mine pleco eat shrimp. People might get the idea they can put a common pleco or some of the bigger ones in since you have pics of the bigger ones and the shrimp will be safe .


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just about any kinds of canivorous pleco eats shrimp. That is one of the thing that keeps my zebra pleco healthy and breeding regularly.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you, guys.

I've never had a big pleco. I was under the impression that they can only scrape by their big mouth 

How to keep shrimps alive
I've changed 'pleco' to a 'dwarf pleco'.
I have seen several people breeding shrimps and dwarf (bristlenose) plecos together.


----------

